# Ich werde gehasst! Hilfe!



## 69Anel69 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich musste feststellen das ich im WoW Forum gehasst werde. Ist das auch hier der Fall? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

Öhm.. Ja.


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Von meiner Seite her nur wenns dir dann besser geht ansonsten würd ich sagen "erm ka sry"


----------



## Dyrilon (11. Juli 2008)

wenn du hier weitermachst wie es eben im wow forum geendet hat, ja!


----------



## Olynth (11. Juli 2008)

Ja das ist eine Internationale verschwörung gegen dich!

Also würdest du bitte hier verschwinden?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (11. Juli 2008)

wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen 69anel69


----------



## AltathirChris (11. Juli 2008)

ich versteh den sinn nich ganz^^

link ma den thread aussm wow forum wo du scheisse gemacht hast


----------



## 69Anel69 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich habn Tick...


----------



## Olynth (11. Juli 2008)

Und du hast ein browser den du jederzeit schließen kannst.

Wenn du den browser nicht offen hast kannst dich auch nicht unbeliebt machen oder? Ganz einfach meiner meinung nach.


----------



## 69Anel69 (11. Juli 2008)

Der Browser gehört aber zu meinem Leben!


----------



## Olynth (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Beileid. Ehrlich jetzt mal.


----------



## 69Anel69 (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (11. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Der Browser gehört aber zu meinem Leben!



Wenn das dein Ernst ist... ^^ hört sich zumindest mal ziemlich krank an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine zu großen Teilen sinnfreien Beiträge im Diablobereich fand ich waren auch nich so der Bringer... aber den Fred indem du dich unbeliebt gemacht hast würde ich gerne sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyrilon (11. Juli 2008)

änder dein Leben, hör auf zu spammen und schließ den Browser


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Ernst ist... ^^ hört sich zumindest mal ziemlich krank an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



unter anderem http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49932


----------

